# Thomas Point Park



## Beachmover (Mar 21, 2019)

Anyone have luck there this time of year?


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Beachmover said:


> Anyone have luck there this time of year?


This would be the best time of year.


----------



## Beachmover (Mar 21, 2019)

Any reports from here? I went a few weeks ago with no luck. Too early and extremely windy.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

Most reports that i hear are,people are catching catfish an yellow perch.A few stripers. Its still to early,unless you have a boat,you might do better.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm waiting for things to pick up.I'm just getting my boat ready an going over fishing gear. Good luck to all thats going out an be safe.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Danta said:


> Most reports that i hear are,people are catching catfish an yellow perch.A few stripers. Its still to early,unless you have a boat,you might do better.


Danta,

It's better to "make" your own report rather than rely on someone else's reports. Yes, there are blue cats out there (some nice ones too) but there are some nice non-catfish out there too!!! Trust me on this!!!

BeachMover, I'm afraid you will not get a response to your question. just pick a calm day and head out to Thomas Pt Park and see for yourself.


----------



## Beachmover (Mar 21, 2019)

TunaFish said:


> Danta,
> 
> It's better to "make" your own report rather than rely on someone else's reports. Yes, there are blue cats out there (some nice ones too) but there are some nice non-catfish out there too!!! Trust me on this!!!
> 
> BeachMover, I'm afraid you will not get a response to your question. just pick a calm day and head out to Thomas Pt Park and see for yourself.



I figured as much but it’s always worth a shot. Been fishing from the other side of the bay recently. Probably going to head there in the next couple of days.


----------

